# Guitar Pen Case



## jttheclockman (Oct 30, 2015)

This came up in another thread and I asked there where the op got it but i got no response. So I will ask here as a general question. Does anyone know where these pen cases can be bought??  I know at one time Rockler used to carry them but it looks like they stopped. At least I can not find it. Thanks. Sometimes they maybe called violin cases.


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 30, 2015)

Guitar Shaped Pen Case


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 30, 2015)

Skie_M said:


> Guitar Shaped Pen Case




That is Rockler's site and it seems they do not carry them any more.


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 30, 2015)

Just finished up a big search through google ... can't find anything that would work, unless you want to buy tin guitar shaped candy boxes and refurbish the insides.

200*90*33mm Beauty & High Quality Empty Guitar Tin Box - Buy 200*90*33mm Beauty & High Quality Empty Guitar Tin Box,Guitar Shape Tin Box,Guitar Tin Box Product on Alibaba.com

They sell these in whatever quantity you need, but I don't know if they'll sell them without the printing on them.  It could be overstock from a print run, and you may need to just paint over them and refurbish the interior as desired to hold your pen.

The listed price is 10 cents up to 1 dollar each ... ?  I assume volume pricing is involved.

The size of the box is:  7 7/8" long by 3 1/2" wide by 1 1/4" tall.


Beyond this, I can't really find what you're looking for, at least not in quantities you'ld be interested in investing in.  (I assume you don't want 1000+ pieces??)


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 30, 2015)

Signed up for Alibaba and made inquiry concerning price for 200 pieces with no paint or color, plain guitar shaped tin boxes.

I'll let you know what I get quoted, when I find out.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 30, 2015)

The ones I want are the ones in the photo. They were around a few years ago and I am guessing they were not a big hit. I have seen them used here a few times. If anyone has a couple they want to sell I would be willing to listen. PM me. I may wind up making some wood ones. I know there are the wood ones that sell for the Elvis themed pens but they are too cheap looking.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-ELVIS-PRE...780801?hash=item33ab26d481:g:p8EAAOSwI-BWIBsc


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 30, 2015)

Before i get too carried away, if anyone has used these do you know if you can fit a Jr gent or a Jr majestic pen in them???  This may all be for naught.


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 30, 2015)

> Technical Details:
> 
> Looks like a genuine guitar case
> Removable foam inserts
> ...



from the rockler site .... I doubt they'll hold the pen you wanted without modification.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 30, 2015)

We had them, JT.  Problem is they were easily "knicked" and, because of their shape they were difficult to package for shipping, so they often arrived "marred".   All-in-all they were a losing proposition.

Ed
As you can see, Dawn and I post separately and do not consult!!!


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 30, 2015)

JT, we used to carry these, as part of the line from Kallenshaan Woods. Ken carried them for several years, as an "accompaniment" for his music themed laser kits. But they were discontinued about 2 years ago.

FWIW a Jr Gent/ Jr Majestic will fit nicely into the case, but you might want to enlarge the foam cut out slightly, as it was made to fit a sierra size pen. It wouldn't be hard to do...lol probably much easier than finding one of these!:redface:


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 30, 2015)

lol


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 30, 2015)

So much for becoming "of one mind, heart, and body" when you get married, eh?


----------



## Krash (Oct 30, 2015)

These may be a little large. I think the guitars that go in them are about 10". But it's an option.

Fine Cases for Miniature Guitars


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 30, 2015)

Krash said:


> These may be a little large. I think the guitars that go in them are about 10". But it's an option.
> 
> Fine Cases for Miniature Guitars




Those are pretty cool!


----------



## Krash (Oct 30, 2015)

Here's a sweet one that could hold a set.

Vintage Tweed Style Mini Guitar Case &ndash; Iconic Shop - Online Retailer of T-Shirts, Music, Glassware, Accessories and more!


----------



## Robert Taylor (Oct 30, 2015)

*Violin Case*

FYI, The violin cases are slightly different.


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 30, 2015)

woodcraft used to carry them, haven't seen them in a while. maybe they discontinued.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 30, 2015)

Yes Dawn I do remember and a few other people carried them too but they just must not went over well. 

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. There are a couple options there that might be of interest. When I get to this project I will make a decision. 

Thanks all for the replys. It is another project on to do list


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 30, 2015)

bettyt44720 said:


> FYI, The violin cases are slightly different.




I see. It has a more rounded top. Good to know. Thanks


----------



## plantman (Oct 30, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> This came up in another thread and I asked there where the op got it but i got no response. So I will ask here as a general question. Does anyone know where these pen cases can be bought??  I know at one time Rockler used to carry them but it looks like they stopped. At least I can not find it. Thanks. Sometimes they maybe called violin cases.



John. I purchased a number of these cases from Ken Kallenshaan a few years back. They are a custom fit for the Gatsby, Jr. Gent, Jr. Majestic, and any other pen that size and shape. You would have to open up the slot to fit other sized or shaped pens. I checked my overstock and found that I still have several of these cases left if you are interested. They measure just short of 7 inches in inside length with plenty of width to fit most any pen. I believe at the time I purchased them they were $17.50 + shipping each. Maybe we could work out some type of trade ??    Jim  S


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 30, 2015)

Skie_M said:


> So much for becoming "of one mind, heart, and body" when you get married, eh?


Not with anybody that I ever married......


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 1, 2015)

Bought mine at Rockler, Loma Linda, Ca.


----------



## arioux (Nov 1, 2015)

Here is what i found around, mabe it can help 

2015 New Custom Guitar Shaped Decor Wooden Pen Case - Buy Wooden Pen Case,Decor Wooden Pen Case,Guitar Shaped Wooden Pen Case Product on Alibaba.com

Amazon.co.jp

Guitar Shaped Tin Pencil Case, Pen Box, China Wholesale Town Supplier


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 2, 2015)

I spoke with Ken Kallenshaan the other day and he said he has had enough inquiries about these that he will be bringing them back as soon as he can find someone to do the inserts. 

Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## CREID (Nov 10, 2015)

I found 2 Guitar pen cases and 2 violin cases they originally came from Kallenshaan. They are 12$ each, if you still want them, let me know and I will send you the information on who has them.

Curt


----------

